# Add light powerthrow 824



## Mrntoro824 (Jan 23, 2016)

I am looking to add a light to my machine
There is a yellow wire comming from the engine with a white clip at the end which I am assuming is for a light. Having trouble uploading pictures but will incluse models numbers ect. Tecumseh engine Hmsk80. Powerthrow 824 model 38078


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Mrntoro824



Good reading - - > http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How is that upload coming ??


----------



## Mrntoro824 (Jan 23, 2016)

Here are 2 pics I was able to get of the wire and clip.


----------



## Bjake (Jan 14, 2016)

Mrntoro824,

I think you are ok to put in lights. That is the same light that is on my 828 and if you check my thread, the experts seem to think I can do it. I believe that is the stator wire coming form the engine and provides amps for lights.


----------



## Torgeirb (Nov 17, 2014)

The output from your Tecumseh Hmsk80 alternator is max 18W, in AC. So you should add a a fuse, bridge rectifier and a capacitor.


----------



## Mrntoro824 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for the input everyone. I will buy a light and then find the clip and should be good to go. I am assuming they would be avilable at any auto part store.


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

better off clipping that off and putting a better connector on that is waterproof. don't forget to do what Torgeirb said.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mrntoro824 said:


> Thank you for the input everyone. I will buy a light and then find the clip and should be good to go. I am assuming they would be avilable at any auto part store.



Without the rectifier you'd want a regular incandescent flood and that's available almost anywhere. BUT ... you want to make sure the bulb is an 18 watt bulb.

The connector is a specialty item and I agree with cutting it off and replacing it with something else.

If you want to go LED they you need the rectifier and no bigger than 18 watt LED. That link in my first post pretty much has everything you need.


----------

